# ***Chelsea's Lean Mass Construction***



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So I thought I would make a new journal to track the off season up until my next show which should be Nabba April 2017, this will give me a year to make the necessary improvements to come back bigger and better.

*Recently:*

So, on 30th April, I did the Nabba South East Novice class placing 2nd out of a very competitive lineup and getting an invite to the British finals, which I opted out of because they were 4 weeks away and I knew I couldn't make any improvements in that time frame. Below are some pics of the show and how i looked leading up to it.

































*Goal:*

To put on as much lean mass as possible in a year. Legs needs the most work especially hamstrings. Ideally i would like to keep reasonably visible abs throughout, which I know will be a tough task but it will make dieting all the more easier come next year and I generally feel far better being leaner.

*Drugs......The fun part:*

Currently - cruising on 1ml Neuro Pharma Test E per week along with 4iu Hygene Hygetropin pre workout, that's literally it.

I've never been a big user of gear and i plan to keep it that way although the total dosage i plan to use will be the most I have ever done so we will see what that produces:

3-4ml Neuro Pharma Test E

2-3ml Neuro Pharma Deca

2-3ml Neuro Pharma Mast E

40mg Dbol Pre workout

8iu Hyge on Pre workout

I was tempted to start on the lower end of those doses and add the extra 1ml to each compound around the 6 week mark, as going from a cruise dose just to those lower doses would still be a big shock to the system.

*Supplements:*

All supplements are from @GoNutrition these include:

Whey Isolate, Glutamine, Creatine Mono, EAA's, HBCD, Amino Go, fish oils, Ultiman, vitamin D3, vitamin E and total joint care. The supplements are fantastic and the price is brilliant too so I really value these, they are a staple of my diet and recovery protocol.

*Today - 02/06/2016:*

So as of 24/05/2016, my weight has gone from a stage weight of 15st 10lbs to 17st 4lbs - an increase of 22lbs and i still have visible abs and good vascularity.

Some recent lifts are as follows:

17/05/2016: 160kg deadlifts x 12






21/05/2016: 270kg shrugs x 13






24/05/2016: 180kg deadlifts x 12






31/05/2016: 200kg deadlifts x 8 - did 5 a couple mins before this set and hit the frame and had to drop it so i reckon i easily had double figures in me.






So....that's it really, any questions, fire away, otherwise.....Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm in :thumb


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

I know nothing about BB so excuse any daft questions BUT......... do you get any feedback and what the higher placed competitor's beat you on? Or is it just visible to you when you step on stage? Is there anything in particular that put the other guy ahead of you in 1st place at the comp?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Great all round strength and physique, impressive stuff. In.


----------



## 1983wez (Jul 1, 2011)

In for this!!!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

obviously in, good luck big lad


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

In mate. Didn't realise you also decided not to do the British. I also opted out but for personal reasons and family issues - just couldn't focus on prep properly. Wish I'd have done it though as the lad that I beat in class 2 at the Northeast ended up winning the British. 

Oh well, no point wondering what if. On to bigger and better things! :thumb Will follow this daily mate.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

good luck bud.

8iu pre-workout, does that mean jabbing while in the car right before training? How many times per week do you train?

ive just jumped onto Hyges for the first time in years, first time on GH in years. Using the black tops @ 5iu pre-bed on trainings, so 4x per week. Surprised at how deep a sleep its getting me into, and hands tight and swollen. Not bad for a generic  dont see much point in expensive pharma if the positives continue.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

In

All The Best Pal.  :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I will follow with interest :thumb


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> good luck bud.
> 
> 8iu pre-workout, does that mean jabbing while in the car right before training? How many times per week do you train?
> 
> ive just jumped onto Hyges for the first time in years, first time on GH in years. Using the black tops @ 5iu pre-bed on trainings, so 4x per week. Surprised at how deep a sleep its getting me into, and hands tight and swollen. Not bad for a generic  dont see much point in expensive pharma if the positives continue.


 Same buddy. Been using 5iu black tops before bed last 3 weeks and been having the best deepest sleep I've had in years. Hands constantly tingling. Seems like decent growth this batch. Glad I bought 1000iu haha.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Same buddy. Been using 5iu black tops before bed last 3 weeks and been having the best deepest sleep I've had in years. Hands constantly tingling. Seems like decent growth this batch. Glad I bought 1000iu haha.


 im not having seperate dreams, just one long dream of the same thing, if that makes sense. Its bizarre. Dream the same dream so long its like real time lol.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks set to be a good journal along with @Ryhardcastle journal.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bataz said:


> I know nothing about BB so excuse any daft questions BUT......... do you get any feedback and what the higher placed competitor's beat you on? Or is it just visible to you when you step on stage? Is there anything in particular that put the other guy ahead of you in 1st place at the comp?


 You know what mate, i was so happy just to place that i forgot to even ask for feedback :lol: i know my hamstrings need a lot of work as they are lacking and overall leg size could be bigger.



GCMAX said:


> Great all round strength and physique, impressive stuff. In.


 Thanks mate :thumbup1:



1983wez said:


> In for this!!!


 :thumb



Lukehh said:


> obviously in, good luck big lad


 Nice one, cheers mate.



Ryhardcastle said:


> In mate. Didn't realise you also decided not to do the British. I also opted out but for personal reasons and family issues - just couldn't focus on prep properly. Wish I'd have done it though as the lad that I beat in class 2 at the Northeast ended up winning the British.
> 
> Oh well, no point wondering what if. On to bigger and better things! :thumb Will follow this daily mate.


 Hope everything is alright dude, Exactly the right attitude though, you can always qualify and come back next year and do it, plus you'll be bigger and better 



Clubber Lang said:


> good luck bud.
> 
> 8iu pre-workout, does that mean jabbing while in the car right before training? How many times per week do you train?
> 
> ive just jumped onto Hyges for the first time in years, first time on GH in years. Using the black tops @ 5iu pre-bed on trainings, so 4x per week. Surprised at how deep a sleep its getting me into, and hands tight and swollen. Not bad for a generic  dont see much point in expensive pharma if the positives continue.


 Thanks mate, sadly it means jabbing in the toilets at work as the gym is 2 mins away haha! Train 5 times per week, i have Wednesday and Sundays off.

Mate, i would only ever use Hyge, as a little experiment i used a Pfizer pen in the middle of a Hyge course and there was zero difference, kept doses the same too, all that changed was the weight of my wallet :lol: Hyge is bloody brilliant, its bought my physique on leaps and bounds.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Loving the cheeky grin.

In, looks to be a good un


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Test-e said:


> Loving the cheeky grin.
> 
> In, looks to be a good un


 Haha i think you're supposed to put "no ****" after a comment like that? :lol:

Cheers though mate, progress is good already.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Been waiting for this. In. Looking forward to seeing you grow bud.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Haha i think you're supposed to put "no ****" after a comment like that? :lol:
> 
> Cheers though mate, progress is good already.


 After one of my posts last night, I'm not even going to bother :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

All the best with your goal. :thumb


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

@Chelsea Mate how many weeks was your cut period ? How many days /week of cardio and how much time ? first thing in the morning ?

thanks bud


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Been waiting for this. In. Looking forward to seeing you grow bud.


 Like a fat kid at a cake sale 



Test-e said:


> After one of my posts last night, I'm not even going to bother :lol:


 Haha i wont even ask then!



Flubs said:


> All the best with your goal. :thumb


 Thanks 



supertesty said:


> @Chelsea Mate how many weeks was your cut period ? How many days /week of cardio and how much time ? first thing in the morning ?
> 
> thanks bud


 My prep was 14 weeks, i did cardio every morning just walking the dog for at least 20mins then as fat loss slowed i added in cardio at night too.

Yep, fasted cardio in the morning was the staple to my prep, in fact im still doing it now with the dog.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I took this pic 27th May so exactly one week ago, keeping condition nicely whilst getting stronger and heavier:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

any reason why you jab pre-workout, any benefits from doing it that way?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> any reason why you jab pre-workout, any benefits from doing it that way?


 I find i recover far better jabbing it pre-workout than i did with post workout, pumps are much better too.

I find that jabbing it post workout is too late, as peak levels take a while to rise as you can see from this study - 3-6hrs subcutaneously:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1814654


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

This is the state of my abs as of last Saturday so 6 days ago, first thing in the morning before any food or drink:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> I took this pic 27th May so exactly one week ago, keeping condition nicely whilst getting stronger and heavier:
> 
> View attachment 127914


 Blondie is checking you out in the background mate B)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Blondie is checking you out in the background mate B)


 That's fcking amazing I never even noticed :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> That's fcking amazing I never even noticed :lol: :lol: :lol:


 You got a groupie


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

In, every single log you have done has been worth following, exactly what the board needs!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

In! Best of luck with this buddy


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

In, looking huge mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Plate said:


> In, every single log you have done has been worth following, exactly what the board needs!


 Really appreciate that mate 



BTS93 said:


> In! Best of luck with this buddy


 Thanks mate.



little_johnson said:


> In, looking huge mate


 Cheers dude.



babyarm said:


> You got a groupie


 Hahaha if only, from the looks of it, i think she is a little fittie from the gym haha!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs on Thursday i had to train on my own so it went like this:

*Squats:*

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 15 - savage set, had to rest pause after the first 9-10, bearing in mind that i go reasonably slowly down and sit my arse on my heels.

100kg x 16 - drop set back down to 100kg for as many constant reps as i can get. Rest paused a few extra though.

*Hack Squats:*

50kg x 12 - every set of these i did a complete pause at the bottom of the rep to reduce momentum, mainly due to not having a spot so i wanted to make the weights i knew i could recover from much harder, rather than getting stuck.

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

*Pendulum Squats:*

30kg x 10

40kg x 9

50kg x 10 - savage set!

*Walking Lunges - holding 15kg plates:*

2 sets x 10 lunges forward and 10 lunges back - total 20

Final set - 12 lunges forward and back - disgusting set, ended up on my back on the floor haha.

*Leg Extensions:*

3 sets x 12 - 15 reps - almost nothing left in my quads really,

I wont bore you with calf workout but it was 3 machines, 3-4 sets heavy for ten reps on each moving up in weight until i had to pulse reps to get to 10.

Really good session and legs were a bit tender still on Saturday.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Weight this morning post cardio at 6:40am:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

This is my typical breakfast now:

About 50g organic oats with 20g protein yogurt:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Last nights chest session was awesome, still on a cruise so just 1ml Neuro Pharma Test E per week:

*Flat Bench:*

2 sets - 60kg x 15 reps

100kg x 10

120kg x 7

150kg x 10 - 5 weeks and 3 days post show - the first week after the show i struggled to get reps on 120kg!!






*Incline Bench:*

60kg x 15

100kg x 8

120kg x 12

*Incline Flye's:*

20kg x 12

32kg x 10

45kg x 10 - really deep and low reps, felt awesome!

*Flat Plate Loaded Machine Press:*

50kg x 12

80kg x 10

100kg x 15 - a good few of these were pulses towards the end to completely exhaust the chest.

*Weighted Dips:*

3 sets x 10-12 reps with 20kg round my neck - forgot to bring in my dip belt so had to just stick with 20kg chain.

Did triceps as well but wont bore you with the sets and reps as its nothing spectacular really. Awesome session though, sore today already.

Back tonight so that means deadlifts and some potential reps on 210kg-220kg


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Lunch today was:

200g cooked basmati rice.

160g cooked chicken.

Bit of spinach.

2 bagels with peanut butter.

1 x banana.


----------



## carvegio (Jan 15, 2014)

You look great mate - best of luck with the growing!

Whats the plan for growing the legs? I think the outer quads need the most love - tear drops look well developed.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

carvegio said:


> You look great mate - best of luck with the growing!
> 
> Whats the plan for growing the legs? I think the outer quads need the most love - tear drops look well developed.


 Thanks mate.

Walking lunges have been incorporated into the sessions and being able to actually do my full workout in a calorie surplus will be nice, didnt get much time doing it before prep but still made some really good gains.

Agree, that will enhance the look, good thing is i can get them in condition so just some serious mass on the outer quad will look perfect. Hamstrings i will try to hit twice a week, calves are already being hit twice.


----------



## carvegio (Jan 15, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Walking lunges have been incorporated into the sessions and being able to actually do my full workout in a calorie surplus will be nice, didnt get much time doing it before prep but still made some really good gains.
> 
> Agree, that will enhance the look, good thing is i can get them in condition so just some serious mass on the outer quad will look perfect. Hamstrings i will try to hit twice a week, calves are already being hit twice.


 I have been cutting for so long after a lay off I have forgotten what work outs with a calorie surplus feel like 

I found this leg press variation great for outer quad / sweep development - can really feel the muscle being worked






along with partial rom squats/hack presses (stopping before the glutes/ham activate and using heavier weights because this rom has more strength).

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> This is my typical breakfast now:
> 
> About 50g organic oats with 20g protein yogurt:
> 
> View attachment 128152


 Those Arla yoghurts are lovely! Get some flaked almonds chucked in for a bit of crunch


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice and detailed journal here, thanks for posting and I'll be following.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

You're a hunk, big Phil!!

fu**ing Grand Canyon front and back!

definitely be keeping up with this.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

carvegio said:


> I have been cutting for so long after a lay off I have forgotten what work outs with a calorie surplus feel like
> 
> I found this leg press variation great for outer quad / sweep development - can really feel the muscle being worked
> 
> ...


 Ahh Mr Meadows, very knowledgeable guy. I never actually use the leg press but i have started to narrow my stance on hack squats to focus a bit more on outer quad but i may throw this in on the end of a session earlier in the week. Nice one mate.



Dan TT said:


> Those Arla yoghurts are lovely! Get some flaked almonds chucked in for a bit of crunch


 I may give this a go, cheers mate.



BLUE(UK) said:


> Nice and detailed journal here, thanks for posting and I'll be following.


 Nice one, thats the aim mate, open and honest.



sen said:


> You're a hunk, big Phil!!
> 
> fu**ing Grand Canyon front and back!
> 
> definitely be keeping up with this.


 :lol: that cracked me up! Cheers mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back last night was awesome, i was absolutely dripping as i was training on my own so very little rest in between sets, also meant i couldnt film anything but i did get a quick pic, but did want to look like a w4nker taking a gym selfie so its probably sh1t haha:

*Deadlifts:*

70kg x 12

100kg x 10

150kg x 6

200kg x 9 - felt quite heavy today, maybe the 50kg jump was too much, wanted 10 reps really.

*Bent Over Rows:*

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

150kg x 10

*Lat Pull Down:*

75kg x 10

86kg x 10

98kg x 12

*Seated Row:*

Worked up to full stack x 12 reps.

*Close Grip Pull Down:*

3 sets x 10-12 reps - worked up to 105kg

*Dumbell Overheads:*

24kg x 12

30kg x 12

36kg x 10

Biceps were done after but nothing mad to report apart from doing single arm curls quite comfortably with 22kg dumbells after doing back which wasnt bad with strict form.

Really good session, back is pretty fcked today, nice and sore, like i said i was absolutely streaming with sweat, felt great.

Went home and had 160g cooked rice, 160g cooked chicken.

Then before bed - 2 scoops @GoNutrition bedtime pro, 2 scoops Glutamine and 1 scoop oats.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Took this yesterday at the gym, like I said, wanted to be quick as I didn't want to look like a compete c4nt :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Took this yesterday at the gym, like I said, wanted to be quick as I didn't want to look like a compete c4nt [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 128269


 Nice dumbells.

Is that TinyTom's gym? I recall him saying he'd bought some.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Nice dumbells.
> 
> Is that TinyTom's gym? I recall him saying he'd bought some.


 Nah mate not his gym although it does look wicked. My gym has all Watson dumbells and Atlantis equipment, really good.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Weight this morning post cardio at 6:40am:
> 
> View attachment 128151


 is it essential to wear the correct sock on each foot?

looking good mate and good journal

hugs


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> is it essential to wear the correct sock on each foot?
> 
> looking good mate and good journal
> 
> hugs


 Was waiting for someone to comment and congratulate me for getting the socks right 

Hugs back :beer:


----------



## 1983wez (Jul 1, 2011)

Finally signed up to TRG at the weekend, the missus joined too she was that impressed with the place. Thanks for the gym reccomendation bud, the place is epic!!! Gonna take a while to acclimatise tho I think... Left there at 9:30pm last night drenched, pretty warm inside to say the least ha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

1983wez said:


> Finally signed up to TRG at the weekend, the missus joined too she was that impressed with the place. Thanks for the gym reccomendation bud, the place is epic!!! Gonna take a while to acclimatise tho I think... Left there at 9:30pm last night drenched, pretty warm inside to say the least ha


 Haha nice one! I was there last night too and i was dripping so i know what you mean! Come say hi next time mate


----------



## 1983wez (Jul 1, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Haha nice one! I was there last night too and i was dripping so i know what you mean! Come say hi next time mate


 Rest tonight as my legs are ruined, not used to all the new Atlantis toys, such good kit in there... Loving it!!! Yeah bud, next time I'm in I'll try and catch ya between your sets :thumbup1: don't wanna interrupt the lean mass construction!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

1983wez said:


> Rest tonight as my legs are ruined, not used to all the new Atlantis toys, such good kit in there... Loving it!!! Yeah bud, next time I'm in I'll try and catch ya between your sets :thumbup1: don't wanna interrupt the lean mass construction!


 Same mate, rest for me too but then its legs on Thurs. Did you try the pendulum squat? Hahahahaha :lol:


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

If you'd pick 3 compounds purely for mass, what would you choose?


----------



## 1983wez (Jul 1, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Same mate, rest for me too but then its legs on Thurs. Did you try the pendulum squat? Hahahahaha :lol:


 In bits today, DOMS is an understatement! Yeah... never used pendulum machine before, was like a kid a Xmas with all these new toys... My body in a bit of shock today haha! Defo what I needed tho, it's an inspiring place to train... Hopefully results will follow.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Was waiting for someone to comment and congratulate me for getting the socks right
> 
> Hugs back :beer:


 Haha I got some of those as a Christmas present, I thought they were taking the p1ss!

Top half undoubtedly looks great, how's your leg development going?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

naturalguy said:


> If you'd pick 3 compounds purely for mass, what would you choose?


 sus deca oxy eq insulin hgh in that order :thumb


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

naturalguy said:


> If you'd pick 3 compounds purely for mass, what would you choose?


 Obviously Test then if you can handle the sides Tren Enanthate, accompany that with GH but the GH depends on what level you're at really in my opinion.



1983wez said:


> In bits today, DOMS is an understatement! Yeah... never used pendulum machine before, was like a kid a Xmas with all these new toys... My body in a bit of shock today haha! Defo what I needed tho, it's an inspiring place to train... Hopefully results will follow.


 A new gym is always good to motivate you, especially with new equipment to use too, im sure the results will come mate.



GCMAX said:


> Haha I got some of those as a Christmas present, I thought they were taking the p1ss!
> 
> Top half undoubtedly looks great, how's your leg development going?


 :lol: legs are coming up nicely mate, especially calves, really overloading them to the point where im actually struggling to pull trousers past them whereas before they used to be loose.



Sambuca said:


> sus deca oxy eq insulin hgh in that order :thumb


 :lol: junkie :lol:


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Obviously Test then if you can handle the sides Tren Enanthate, accompany that with GH but the GH depends on what level you're at really in my opinion.
> 
> A new gym is always good to motivate you, especially with new equipment to use too, im sure the results will come mate.
> 
> ...


 Fair, I did test, npp was really good, but the NPP (19-nors) it seems give me shitty sides (mentally), lol.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

naturalguy said:


> Fair, I did test, npp was really good, but the NPP (19-nors) it seems give me shitty sides (mentally), lol.


 Dont do Tren then, will be a lot worse!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im natty atm have been for years ;( lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> im into men atm have been for years  lol


 Edited for reality.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Edited for reality.


 this is true haha

hello there big boy :thumb


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night was good considering my training partner had flu so i had no spot:

*Squats:*

Bodyweight x 15

60kg x 15

80kg x 15

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10 - havent done this weight in ages, felt quite comfortable too.

*Hack Squats:*

40kg x 12

60kg x 12

90kg x 10

*Pendulum Squats:*

25kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Walking Lunges:*

3 x 20 paces holding 15kg plates either side - savage!

*Leg Extensions:*

3 sets as heavy as possible x 12-15 reps - quads were ruined by this point.

*Calves:*

3 exercises 3-4 sets on each for 10-12 reps.

Really good session, pleased to get 140kg up for reps, want to hit 15 reps on that over the coming weeks/months.


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

Look absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

9inchesofheavenz said:


> Look absolutely phenomenal.


 Thanks mate, appreciate that!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Took this pic in the toilets of the gym yesterday, still holding reasonable condition:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Took this pic in the toilets of the gym yesterday, still holding reasonable condition:
> 
> View attachment 128359


 That Arnold chest...

Looking great mate


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Weight this morning post cardio at 6:40am:
> 
> View attachment 128151


 17 stone 90lbs?? That's good going!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> That Arnold chest...
> 
> Looking great mate


 Hahaha if only! Thanks mate.



sen said:


> 17 stone 90lbs?? That's good going!


 :lol: permabulk from now!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks like things are going well mate, keep it up.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Looks like things are going well mate, keep it up.


 Going beautifully mate, how you doing, aint heard from you in a while?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Going beautifully mate, how you doing, aint heard from you in a while?


 Going well mate. Been in London working all week. I decided to update my calories for a few days before dropping them back down lower than before on Monday to shock the system and get some cravings out of my system and ready to smash the next 5 weeks . Will get some more pics up next weekend.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Going well mate. Been in London working all week. I decided to update my calories for a few days before dropping them back down lower than before on Monday to shock the system and get some cravings out of my system and ready to smash the next 5 weeks . Will get some more pics up next weekend.


 Sounds good mate. Like i said any help you need just whats app me, im always here, especially if you wanna get beasted on a Saturday, i could come your way.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Sounds good mate. Like i said any help you need just whats app me, im always here, especially if you wanna get beasted on a Saturday, i could come your way.


 Put on 11lbs in 4 days...oppps, strange thing is despite the water that i can see all over my abs look better and I know I will be leaner and tighter when the water comes off, well I bloody hope lol. 20lbs to loose in 5 weeks now. I will whatsapp you now matel


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Put on 11lbs in 4 days...oppps, strange thing is despite the water that i can see all over my abs look better and I know I will be leaner and tighter when the water comes off, well I bloody hope lol. 20lbs to loose in 5 weeks now. I will whatsapp you now matel


 That'll come straight off mate dont worry about that


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Did shoulders on Friday and it was fcking excellent:

*Dumbell Shoulder Press:*

20kg x 15 x 2 sets

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

60kg x 11 - first 6-7 were completely on my own and minimal spot needed on the rest!

*Machine Shoulder Press:*

3 sets x 12 reps on the heaviest set - cant remember weights

*Lat Raises:*

14kg x 10

16kgf x 10

19kg x 10

22kg x 15 - this includes quarter reps at the bottom for a few.

*Shrugs:*

Worked up to 270kg x 15 reps, vid below:






*Rear Delts:*

4 sets x 12-15 reps - 15 reps on the heaviest with extra cheated reps.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Couple pics from shoulders too:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Couple pics from shoulders too:
> 
> View attachment 128550
> 
> ...


 Your back looks mutant brother!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Your back looks mutant brother!


 Haha thanks mate, you'll see it in all its off season glory this weekend  (nohomo)


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate, you'll see it in all its off season glory this weekend  (nohomo)


 Is that your not so subtle way of asking for a warm rub down afterwards? (nohomo)


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> Is that your not so subtle way of asking for a warm rub down afterwards? (nohomo)





Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate, you'll see it in all its off season glory this weekend  (nohomo)


 Could you vid the rub down please lads? (full ****)


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Could you vid the rub down please lads? (full-****)


 g4p amount you are willing to spend?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> g4p amount you are willing to spend?


 Can I work it off? #trickswithdi(ks


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BoomTime said:


> Your back looks mutant brother!


 Yes, that is quite a photo. Hard work paying off right there I would say.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> Is that your not so subtle way of asking for a warm rub down afterwards? (nohomo)





TITO said:


> Could you vid the rub down please lads? (full ****)





BoomTime said:


> g4p amount you are willing to spend?





TITO said:


> Can I work it off? #trickswithdi(ks


 Wow things got heated in here quick :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Yes, that is quite a photo. Hard work paying off right there I would say.


 Thanks for that. Looks that way, long may it continue


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

It's all in the preparation:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back on Tuesday was wicked, finally hit double figures on 200kg:

*Deadlifts:*

200kg x 10 reps - was a fcking tough set though.

*Bent over Rows:*

Worked up to 140kg x 14

*Lat Pull Down:*

102kg x 15 - a few cheated

*Seated Row:*

Full stack x 15 reps

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

95kg x 12

*T-bar Row:*

Think there was 3 plates on there for 12 reps.

Really good session and still a little sore. Cant wait to get back on a proper cycle now, feels like its been ages!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Meal 2 today, legs is later so it looks like this:

190g cooked brown rice

2 x pork and chorizo tesco finest burgers

spinach

tomatoes

cucumber

3 rice cakes with peanut butter after too.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Trained with @BoomTime on Saturday, here was a couple pics midway through:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Trained with @BoomTime on Saturday, here was a couple pics midway through:
> 
> View attachment 129109
> 
> ...


 Beassssst


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Mate how are u not a pro!?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Trained with @BoomTime on Saturday, here was a couple pics midway through:


 I bet that buggered up your session, no intensity and all that. :whistling:

seriously, looking fantastic as usual.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

TITO said:


> Mate how are u not a pro!?


 The guy is a man whore but charging isn't his thing.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Beast :thumb

I bet you struggle to find fitting clothes


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

You look like a monster! Keep it up


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Trained with @BoomTime on Saturday, here was a couple pics midway through:
> 
> View attachment 129109
> 
> ...


 do you wax your front mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Mate how are u not a pro!?


 Haha im way off mate! Cheers though.



BLUE(UK) said:


> I bet that buggered up your session, no intensity and all that. :whistling:
> 
> seriously, looking fantastic as usual.


 :lol: i think posing made it harder as we had to do biceps straight after tensing them loads!



BLUE(UK) said:


> The guy is a man whore but charging isn't his thing.


 Clearly my reputation precedes me! 



Frandeman said:


> Beast :thumb
> 
> I bet you struggle to find fitting clothes


 Mate its a nightmare, only things that fit are XXL t shirts and vests which leaves me pretty much with All Saints. Abercrombie and Ralph Lauren, all of which not exactly cheap and all of which look like they are painted on, plus in the actual shops they never stock XXL so i always have to order online so therefore cant try it on! Worth it though :lol:



little_johnson said:


> You look like a monster! Keep it up


 Cheers mate.



TITO said:


> do you wax your front mate?


 Nah mate, just shave.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest on Monday was good, as i did 140kg x 12 last week with ease really i thought i would try 160kg as i was feeling good, sadly someone phoned me during the filming of it so here are 5 of the 8 reps :lol:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Nah mate, just shave.


 Wet shave with a razor?

Is this what you did before your show?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Wet shave with a razor?
> 
> Is this what you did before your show?


 Yea mate, wet shave with just a normal razor. Same thing i did for the show. Im not a particularly hairy person anyway to be honest but wet shaves are so much better than waxing......fck me that sh1t kills!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Chest on Monday was good, as i did 140kg x 12 last week with ease really i thought i would try 160kg as i was feeling good, sadly someone phoned me during the filming of it so here are 5 of the 8 reps :lol:


 Mate, that's just awful !

Everyone knows you have to have the smaller plates on the outside.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate, that's just awful !
> 
> Everyone knows you have to have the smaller plates on the outside.


 :lol: i know! My mate had just done 120kg and i couldnt be fcked to swap them :lol: terrible lifting etiquette :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Did back on Tuesday and hit a PB, 210kg x 9 reps! Was quite surprised as i did 200kg for 9 last week and it felt fckin heavy but this week seemed good.

Also hit 150kg bent over rows for 15 reps!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Completely forgot to jab on Sunday! So ive gone 12 days without a jab of Test on my cruise! Stuck in 1ml of Cooper Pharma Sust last night as i thought the short esters would help any potential drop in Test levels.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So had a very good leg session last night right up until the end..... where i have injured myself.....

*Back Squats:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 15

100kg x 12

130kg x 15

160kg x 10

*Hack Squats:*

40kg x 15

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

*Pendulum Squats:*

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

55kg x 10

*Walking Lunges - this is where it all went wrong:*

3 reps into lunges holding 15kg a side, i felt a twang like a rubber band snapping in my groin, dropped the weights and was on the floor! Couldnt continue any sort of lunge or squat movement, i was able to finish on leg press and it is still sore today but im hoping with a few days rest it will be ok.

It hurts walking up the stairs and kinda putting pressure on it but its not agony so i think i might be ok but it was pretty intense at the time and it ruined lunges!


----------



## 1983wez (Jul 1, 2011)

Sh1t... Hip flexor perhaps? Fingers crossed a couple days rest will do the trick for ya bud


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Go and smash it lad!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

1983wez said:


> Sh1t... Hip flexor perhaps? Fingers crossed a couple days rest will do the trick for ya bud


 Nah mate, defo the groing, havent taken any anti-inflammatory drugs as i dont like taking them. Hopefully the rest will work, its not nearly as bad as it was yesterday so thats good news i suppose, was still able to do cardio this morning with the mutt.



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Go and smash it lad!


 Smash what????


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Current state of abs, 9am this morning:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Nah mate, defo the groing, havent taken any anti-inflammatory drugs as i dont like taking them. Hopefully the rest will work, its not nearly as bad as it was yesterday so thats good news i suppose, was still able to do cardio this morning with the mutt.


 Hope you mend soon mate.

what have you got against ibuprofen and the like?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Current state of abs, 9am this morning:
> 
> View attachment 129361


 Sexy Cnut, long slender fingers (no ****)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hope you mend soon mate.
> 
> what have you got against ibuprofen and the like?


 Just dont like to take them often as they tend to mask the pain and i dont want to over do it the first few days.



TITO said:


> Sexy Cnut, long slender fingers (no ****)


 Hahahaha! Omg at that angle they look like ET's fingers!! :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> So had a very good leg session last night right up until the end..... where i have injured myself.....
> 
> *Back Squats:*
> 
> ...


 Back when I used to do a lot of Muay Thai, I was stretching my legs(in the splits but feet raised on phone books) and had my chest at my knee stretching as I usually did only this time I felt the same kind've thing, it didn't hurt at the time but it became tight and didn't feel right.

I'd feel fine doing normal things but couldn't stretch nor could I squat properly for about 9months as from what I could make out, it was just below my glute between the glute and the hamstrings.

Obviously yours is in a different part of your leg but do be careful. Hopefully yours is just a twinge.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Nah mate, defo the groing, havent taken any anti-inflammatory drugs as i dont like taking them. Hopefully the rest will work, its not nearly as bad as it was yesterday so thats good news i suppose, was still able to do cardio this morning with the mutt.
> 
> Smash what????


 The lean bulk haha....unless youd rather I was talking about a bum hole

Nohomo


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

50/50 bodybuilding vs gay chat in this journal!!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Mate whats your protocol and doseage with bcaas and glutamine? Just picked up some myself


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Back when I used to do a lot of Muay Thai, I was stretching my legs(in the splits but feet raised on phone books) and had my chest at my knee stretching as I usually did only this time I felt the same kind've thing, it didn't hurt at the time but it became tight and didn't feel right.
> 
> I'd feel fine doing normal things but couldn't stretch nor could I squat properly for about 9months as from what I could make out, it was just below my glute between the glute and the hamstrings.
> 
> Obviously yours is in a different part of your leg but do be careful. Hopefully yours is just a twinge.


 Christ! Let's hope its not 9 months. To be honest its better but i can still feel it even just standing up and putting pressure on the leg that the groin is pulled so its not great and ive clearly done something. Was able to do hamstrings yesterday without pain but i think squatting will be out of the question 



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> The lean bulk haha....unless youd rather I was talking about a bum hole
> 
> Nohomo


 100% bum hole 



sen said:


> 50/50 bodybuilding vs gay chat in this journal!!


 Is that why you spend so much of your time in here? 



Lukehh said:


> Mate whats your protocol and doseage with bcaas and glutamine? Just picked up some myself


 I use @GoNutrition EAA's, Glutamine and Creating mate:

Pre workout - 2 scoops EAA's, 2 scoops Creatine, 3 scoops Glutamine

Intra workout - 1 scoop amino go, 2 scoops EAA's, 2 scoops Creatine, 3 scoops Glutamine

Post workout - Isolate 90, 2 scoops EAA's, 2 scoops Creatine, 3 scoops Glutamine


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Did back on Tuesday and hit a PB, 210kg x 9 reps! Was quite surprised as i did 200kg for 9 last week and it felt fckin heavy but this week seemed good.
> 
> Also hit 150kg bent over rows for 15 reps!


 Nice gym. I Wish i could have a gym like that near by my place. And, Yes Nice shoes too.

Lifts are just ok  .


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Christ! Let's hope its not 9 months. To be honest its better but i can still feel it even just standing up and putting pressure on the leg that the groin is pulled so its not great and ive clearly done something. Was able to do hamstrings yesterday without pain but i think squatting will be out of the question [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_sad.png&key=5f2404ff95045e5a1dfc47075a356f283bf702259d3b886bee3c5c64156725f1[/IMG]
> 
> 100% bum hole [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]
> 
> ...


 I hope so for you too.

It was an injury I could work around it it was there. Not painful, more niggly if I recall rightly.

I'd imagine HGH will repair it quickly if it is Bad.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Nice gym. I Wish i could have a gym like that near by my place. And, Yes Nice shoes too.
> 
> Lifts are just ok  .


 :lol: yea the gym is quality mate, only opened about Christmas and its a 24hr gym too, open all day every day even bank holidays, so handy. All the equipment is Atlantis and the dumbells are Watson.

Those trainers are Nike, they are so comfortable and have wicked support.

Lifts werent bad were they 



BLUE(UK) said:


> I hope so for you too.
> 
> It was an injury I could work around it it was there. Not painful, more niggly if I recall rightly.
> 
> I'd imagine HGH will repair it quickly if it is Bad.


 Yea mate thats exactly it, niggly! I only feel it on certain things but i fear that its still gonna be bad on thurs so i'll either have to just do hamstrings and maybe just some extensions with a load of calves.

Will get a proper rest for 2 weeks after that as im off to Ibiza for 5 nights but ideally i want to smash one last leg session this Thurs. To add to my woes i've got a dirty cold too! Uber blocked up, temperature and a bit of a chest infection too!!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

How come you take eaas mate why not just have bcaas more regular?

you say 3 scoops of glutamine 3 times a day, so thats 3 x 10g a day


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: yea the gym is quality mate, only opened about Christmas and its a 24hr gym too, open all day every day even bank holidays, so handy. All the equipment is Atlantis and the dumbells are Watson.
> 
> Those trainers are Nike, they are so comfortable and have wicked support.
> 
> Lifts werent bad were they


 Haha. I am not even qualified enough to comment on your lifts mate.

You have been always a believer of lifting heavy. How do you take care of your joint health?. Read that you don't prefer taking Anti inflammatory supplements too. How you managed them?. Or genetically gifted joints?. Never had a problem?

I don't lift half of what you lift and my joints are already in pretty bad health.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> How come you take eaas mate why not just have bcaas more regular?
> 
> you say 3 scoops of glutamine 3 times a day, so thats 3 x 10g a day


 EAA's are better mate, they are aminos that cant be synthesized by the body so you have to rely on getting them from your diet. I only like to take them around workouts as thats when they are most needed.

Yes mate 30g per day on workout days.



Jatin Bhatia said:


> Haha. I am not even qualified enough to comment on your lifts mate.
> 
> You have been always a believer of lifting heavy. How do you take care of your joint health?. Read that you don't prefer taking Anti inflammatory supplements too. How you managed them?. Or genetically gifted joints?. Never had a problem?
> 
> I don't lift half of what you lift and my joints are already in pretty bad health.


 Nah mate ive had my fair share of issues but ive overcome them, i used to get horrendous elbow pain (tennis/golfers elbow) to the point where i came home and i was almost in tears, basically i stopped doing any exercise that caused it (skulls) then it went and i worked around it and made sure i warmed up properly first.

I take this for my joints mate - GoNutrition - Total Joint Care

My advice would be to properly warm up for the first exercise of what you're doing, its hugely important. I would love to do some stretching too but i never get round to it, always so fcked from training.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Last nights late night meal, 1kg chicken wings with piri piri seasoning:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Last nights late night meal, 1kg chicken wings with piri piri seasoning:
> 
> View attachment 132242


 Greedy sod!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So, the groin is still a bit painful so i doubt i will be doing deadlifts tonight, if i do them it will be a lot lighter and for a lot of reps, maybe 150kg x 15-20 just dont want to risk pulling it even more as i can feel it pulling when i walk up stairs, fckin annoying!

On another note, England are complete and utter w4nk!


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Great journal here. Enjoying following the journey.


----------



## Davey Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Bit late but following - looking wicked mate fair play!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Great journal here. Enjoying following the journey.





Davey Boy said:


> Bit late but following - looking wicked mate fair play!!


 Cheers guys, good to have you on board


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> So, the groin is still a bit painful so i doubt i will be doing deadlifts tonight, if i do them it will be a lot lighter and for a lot of reps, maybe 150kg x 15-20 just dont want to risk pulling it even more as i can feel it pulling when i walk up stairs, fckin annoying!
> 
> On another note, England are complete and utter w4nk!


 Do you walk much? I'm not saying to walk it off but it may gently ease it?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Do you walk much? I'm not saying to walk it off but it may gently ease it?


 Walk the dog every morning mate, still not helping.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Walk the dog every morning mate, still not helping.


 Is it worth seeing a physio and see what they think? Could save months of guess work?

I feel a bit of a cnut cos I keep bringing bad news to your journal. :confused1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is it worth seeing a physio and see what they think? Could save months of guess work?
> 
> I feel a bit of a cnut cos I keep bringing bad news to your journal. :confused1:


 Yea not a bad shout actually mate. My mate does ART so might get him to have a look.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Some good news i suppose, even though i have a cold i managed 150kg x 10 reps last night:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Some good news i suppose, even though i have a cold i managed 150kg x 10 reps last night:


 At least you got the plates the right way around this time.  :lol:

good lifting.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> At least you got the plates the right way around this time.  :lol:
> 
> good lifting.


 Haha I thought you'd appreciate that one


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Haha I thought you'd appreciate that one [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.3/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=8e3e51f7e6e8d5c04b4cdd157298102a0c177e005ca66a52f85bb2264da886ef[/IMG]


 I didn't mention it last time but it is a serious issue for me as is using the same sized plates(I even need exact match either side in the right order) otherwise the bar 'feels' uneven although it probably isn't.

If I see someone with uneven plates and not larger inside and smalls outside, I really feel like going apeshit!! :confused1:

i bet some nob will do a video of them using uneven plates n sh1t and post it now. :angry:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I didn't mention it last time but it is a serious issue for me as is using the same sized plates(I even need exact match either side in the right order) otherwise the bar 'feels' uneven although it probably isn't.
> 
> If I see someone with uneven plates and not larger inside and smalls outside, I really feel like going apeshit!! :confused1:
> 
> i bet some nob will do a video of them using uneven plates n sh1t and post it now. :angry:


 I'm the same, couldn't be having a 20kg plate one side and two 10's the other, and I ALWAYS have the bigger plates on the inside, with the smaller plates on the outside


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm the same, couldn't be having a 20kg plate one side and two 10's the other, and I ALWAYS have the bigger plates on the inside, with the smaller plates on the outside


 Yeah but what about an Ivanko 20kg plate one side and an Eleiko 20kg plate on the other? That would wind me up and also and all the plates have to be in corresponding order.

Back on track with the awesomeness of @Chelsea and his journal.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

2nd meal of today:

170g cooked meatballs

130g cooked brown rice

spinach


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So due to my pulled groin, which feels a lot better today so i will be attempting squats later for legs this is how back went on Tuesday:

*Bent over rows:*

Worked up to 150kg x 15 - my mate filmed this coz apparently there are 2 holes you can fit a whole finger in my back when my arms straighten, you should be able to see it, quite funny actually:






Was a really good session although i miss deadlifts, go to Ibiza next Wednesday so should have plenty of time to rest but hoping it will feel fine for todays leg session.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> So due to my pulled groin, which feels a lot better today so i will be attempting squats later for legs this is how back went on Tuesday:
> 
> *Bent over rows:*
> 
> ...


 you are like a swiss cheese.


----------



## Asgardsrei (Jun 30, 2016)

Been lurking for a bit... You're a monster man.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Asgardsrei said:


> Been lurking for a bit... You're a monster man.


 Haha everyone loves a lurker, good to have you here mate.



BoomTime said:


> you are like a swiss cheese.


 :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So, i trained legs last night and the groin was a little twingy but i managed to actually squat, kept it light and did 15 rep sets though:

*Squats:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 15

100kg x 15

110kg x 15

*Hack Squats:*

50kg x 15

70kg x 15

90kg x 15

*Pendulum Squats:*

25kg x 10

35kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Leg Press:*

Think i worked up to around 200kg x 15 reps slow and controlled with feel almost together.

Groin is ok today only problem is my knees have started to ache again so i will need them looked at and i will need to start stretching properly as that was the issue last time.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Shoulders and triceps in 20 mins. Feeling a bit better now and not so coldy although im still dosed up on paracetemol, if i feel good i will attempt the 60kg dumbell shoulder press and get it on film.

So work ordered pizza in for everyone and i accidentally had 11 slices!! think that works out at 2500 calories, 260g carbs and 100g protein for lunch! Savage, clean eating from now though as its Ibiza on Wednesday for 5 nights.

Been toying with cycles in my head, its very tempting to try a high dose cycle of over 2g combined or maybe even up to 3g...... thoughts?

My original plan was to do Test E, Mast E, Deca but im tempted to go with:

Test E, Tren E and Mast E maybe 1.250g, 600mg, 800mg then oral Dbol pre workout along side Hyge too


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Shoulders and triceps in 20 mins. Feeling a bit better now and not so coldy although im still dosed up on paracetemol, if i feel good i will attempt the 60kg dumbell shoulder press and get it on film.
> 
> So work ordered pizza in for everyone and i accidentally had 11 slices!! think that works out at 2500 calories, 260g carbs and 100g protein for lunch! Savage, clean eating from now though as its Ibiza on Wednesday for 5 nights.
> 
> ...


 There's me going into my 4th cycle on just 500mg test e and 20mg superdrol haha. I have done 900mg most and thatwas 300mg of each TTM.

BTW looking absolutely epic mate. Maybe one day I'll get there haha or not but I shall try!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Shoulders and triceps in 20 mins. Feeling a bit better now and not so coldy although im still dosed up on paracetemol, if i feel good i will attempt the 60kg dumbell shoulder press and get it on film.
> 
> So work ordered pizza in for everyone and i accidentally had 11 slices!! think that works out at 2500 calories, 260g carbs and 100g protein for lunch! Savage, clean eating from now though as its Ibiza on Wednesday for 5 nights.
> 
> ...


 60kg DB press, that'll be good to see.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Shoulders and triceps in 20 mins. Feeling a bit better now and not so coldy although im still dosed up on paracetemol, if i feel good i will attempt the 60kg dumbell shoulder press and get it on film.
> 
> So work ordered pizza in for everyone and i accidentally had 11 slices!! think that works out at 2500 calories, 260g carbs and 100g protein for lunch! Savage, clean eating from now though as its Ibiza on Wednesday for 5 nights.
> 
> ...


 i bulked on tren mate for 10 weeks and added 12lbs. yes some was water but i had all abs showing even when pushing the belly out and veins all down my arms and legs.

i found bp an issue on tren with higher volume of food though but i think i ate to much to quick to be honest.

you are a big unit and i have seen people half you size run those doseages so i cant see why it would be an issue for you. just keep an eye on bp as i am sure you do anyway and run this protocol if you do go high. this brought mine down from 181/120 to 120/64 over night and it stayed there.

6g Omega 3 ED
4g Beetroot ED
800mg Garlic ED
600mg Dandelion ED
500mg Celery seed extract ED
10-20mg Cialis EOD


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> i bulked on tren mate for 10 weeks and added 12lbs. yes some was water but i had all abs showing even when pushing the belly out and veins all down my arms and legs.
> 
> i found bp an issue on tren with higher volume of food though but i think i ate to much to quick to be honest.
> 
> ...


 Is there a multi vit that covers some of these or did you purchase them all separately?

Sorry for thread hijack.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Toranator said:


> There's me going into my 4th cycle on just 500mg test e and 20mg superdrol haha. I have done 900mg most and thatwas 300mg of each TTM.
> 
> BTW looking absolutely epic mate. Maybe one day I'll get there haha or not but I shall try!


 Haha dont get me wrong mate, i have always used low doses but now i have got to a certain size i have just been toying with the idea of using a bit more and seeing if it was worth it.

If you can grow off a little then keep those doses small mate until you find that the cycle isnt really giving you what you want from it, dont forget to look at your calories and training progression too though.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 60kg DB press, that'll be good to see.


 Sadly i didnt go for teh 60's, i opted for the 55kg's as i was still feeling ill but i busted out 14 reps!! Didnt film it either 



BoomTime said:


> i bulked on tren mate for 10 weeks and added 12lbs. yes some was water but i had all abs showing even when pushing the belly out and veins all down my arms and legs.
> 
> i found bp an issue on tren with higher volume of food though but i think i ate to much to quick to be honest.
> 
> ...


 12lbs! Christ! Its been over 2 years since i used Tren in a bulk so i reckon i could grow well off it especially being leaner now.

Yea thats the thing, i see guys running crazy doses and just think to myself, maybe i need a bit more these days coz i am a big guy and as far as training and nutrition goes it couldnt really get much better, they are both spot on.

Nice stack for the BP, any of those supps give sides or is it all pretty chilled?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Sadly i didnt go for teh 60's, i opted for the 55kg's as i was still feeling ill but i busted out 14 reps!! Didnt film it either
> 
> 12lbs! Christ! Its been over 2 years since i used Tren in a bulk so i reckon i could grow well off it especially being leaner now.
> 
> ...


 If I was you I would defo be thinking of upping the dose, I have seen you train and seen your diet and I agree with all of the above, so the next step is more juice 

No sides what so ever mate, Take all of them in my stack at breakfast and sorted for the day.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Sadly i didnt go for teh 60's, i opted for the 55kg's as i was still feeling ill but i busted out 14 reps!! Didnt film it either [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_sad.png&key=5f2404ff95045e5a1dfc47075a356f283bf702259d3b886bee3c5c64156725f1[/IMG]
> 
> 12lbs! Christ! Its been over 2 years since i used Tren in a bulk so i reckon i could grow well off it especially being leaner now.
> 
> ...


 Christ...14reps!!

I really should start using AAS


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BoomTime said:


> If I was you I would defo be thinking of upping the dose, I have seen you train and seen your diet and I agree with all of the above, so the next step is more juice
> 
> No sides what so ever mate, Take all of them in my stack at breakfast and sorted for the day.


 Nice one mate. Well i may push the envelope on this upcoming cycle then, it starts after ibiza so next week! Feels like ive been cruising forever:

Will be 11 weeks cruising when i start next week, even then i may delay it coz i will probably be ruined by Ibiza for a few days!



BLUE(UK) said:


> Christ...14reps!!
> 
> I really should start using AAS


 You dont already!?!?! Get out of this journal!! :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Nice one mate. Well i may push the envelope on this upcoming cycle then, it starts after ibiza so next week! Feels like ive been cruising forever:
> 
> Will be 11 weeks cruising when i start next week, even then i may delay it coz i will probably be ruined by Ibiza for a few days!
> 
> You dont already!?!?! Get out of this journal!! [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG]


 Gutted. :angry:

*backs out of the thread reeeeeal slow...*


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So last chest session before Ibiza on Wednesday went very well, was feeling a bit tired at the start but i seemed to kick up a gear after flat bench:

Flat bench - 140kg x 12 reps

Incline - 130kg x 9 reps

Incline flye's - 50kg x 10!! havent done that weight in a while!

Everything is going brilliantly, staying lean on a cruise whilst getting stronger! Cant wait to get back on a proper cycle now!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

have fun in ibiza mate

when you get back can you do a vid of chest dips please?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Lukehh said:


> have fun in ibiza mate
> 
> when you get back can you do a vid of chest dips please?


 Well im back......and i have felt absolutely horrendous for 2 days, just starting to feel better today although only really this afternoon. Got a couple meals in me today, barely ate in ibiza, drank sh1t loads and enjoyed myself so i am ready to hit the new bulk hard. Its been over 11 weeks cruising now so i am raring to go.

Just finalising my cycle, ordering my bits and may even make a new journal to start the bulk fresh and keep things up to date. Exciting times ahead.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So..... ive been going over my cycle and wondering what to use in terms of compounds for my off season bulk, its a toss up between:

Sust, Deca, Dbol.

Sust, Tren E, Dbol.

Sust, Mast E, Dbol.

Thoughts and reasons why you would choose what cycle? Was thinking of putting the dose right up too, so Deca potentially over a gram and Test at 1.5g.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Test, Deca, Dbol is the classic offseason stack really. Save the Tren for around shows and obviously Deca is going to help build tissue far more than Mast would. 1.5g Test, 800mg-1.2g Deca, 50mg Dbol cycled in and out depending on how your liver and appetite is coping.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> Test, Deca, Dbol is the classic offseason stack really. Save the Tren for around shows and obviously Deca is going to help build tissue far more than Mast would. 1.5g Test, 800mg-1.2g Deca, 50mg Dbol cycled in and out depending on how your liver and appetite is coping.


 That's a similar route to what im thinking mate. Plus i know i cant be a right touchy cnut on Tren so avoiding that would be good.

Plan to really push the envelope on this cycle and really want to pack on the size but quality size! Very tempting to run 1.5g Test and 1.25g Deca!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Test deca for you I think mate.

Then I would add slin and hgh but that's just because I'm a greedy little skinny t**t.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

whats your reasons for sust rather then Test 400?

another vote for deca here


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right, im gonna make a new journal for my blast, should just be easier to follow right from the start rather than updating this one half way through.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Right, im gonna make a new journal for my blast, should just be easier to follow right from the start rather than updating this one half way through.


 post a link to it in here please mate


----------

